# Which one is better .co.in or .in?



## sntshkmr60 (May 27, 2011)

I am going to launch a website, both the domains are not in use yet i.e. *.co.in* and *.in* but the *.com* is already occupied. So the choice only are the above both. Which one should is choose, which one is more user friendly?


----------



## gagan007 (May 27, 2011)

I think you should take both the remaining domains and watchout for .com too whenever it is free.


----------



## jkultimate (May 28, 2011)

"[Dot] in" is more likely to choose.

It is more convenient to use.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2011)

.in is a better idea


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

+1 for .in from my side.


----------



## newway01 (May 30, 2011)

If I were you I will choose .co.in, simply because it has more advantage when it comes to search engine rankings from what I have seen. For user friendly websites, choose .in extension. Bigrock has .in and .co.in domains for 99rs first year, so try to register both if possible. However its upto you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2011)

register both , redirect to one, best idea


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2011)

consider the whole gamut of domains, there is also .biz and .co its user friendly to include the domain into the name of the site (eg: canv.as or expla.in). this has the added advantage of making your site easier to type, and share on social networks. 
donno how this about the search rankings tho


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

I do not know why but .co domains are very very expensive


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

Synaptik said:


> I am going to launch a website, both the domains are not in use yet i.e. *.co.in* and *.in* but the *.com* is already occupied. So the choice only are the above both. Which one should is choose, which one is more user friendly?



only difference wud be less typing in ".in"....

otherwise both domains r good....

so .in wud be more preferable


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

.in is better because it is smaller (atleast to me)..Don't they cost the same in bigrock? Price isn't much of a factor here then.


----------



## maxmk (Jul 23, 2011)

sygeek said:


> .in is better because it is smaller (atleast to me)..Don't they cost the same in bigrock? Price isn't much of a factor here than.



I do agree with your guys.. .in is short and simple and then it all depends on SEO 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> register both , redirect to one, best idea


+1 

This is a good idea as well


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

i would prefer .in


----------

